# Good 8" ceiling speakers wanted



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I need 5 more pair of 8" ceiling speakers, I have bought pair of Micca M-8C In-Ceiling Speakers. I like these, I'm just wondering if there are other speakers this good in this price range. I just need a little input from someone who knows.

THANK YOU:wave:


Here is something I just ran accross http://www.hififorless.com/showProduct.php?productid=98082


Also this here Pyle - PDICS82 - 150 Watts 8'' Full Range Speaker Flush Mount Encolsure System
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pyle-PDICS8...83?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item3a6f9f28af

I believe Pyle makes good stuff, but I'm not an expert, I don't really know




.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
DMC Electronics is selling some really nice PSB In Walls for $199 a pair that retail for $400 a pair. Granted it is probably more than you are considering spending, but PSB makes some fantastic Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> DMC Electronics is selling some really nice PSB In Walls for $199 a pair that retail for $400 a pair. Granted it is probably more than you are considering spending, but PSB makes some fantastic Speakers.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thank You, I'll look into that


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

If you are not 100% set on 8" speakers > then I would buy some high quality
Snell speakers - hard to overlook this deal.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-inch-coax-Direct-Power-waveguide-Each/1.html


----------

